# Next 30% Points Sale?



## SarahZ (Jul 23, 2013)

My apologies if this has been asked already.

Does anyone know when AGR usually has another 30% points sale? I missed the two sales earlier this year, and I'm hoping to book travel on the SWC in the next couple of months. We managed to get a roomette at low-bucket, but I'm holding out on the return trip, as I'd like to buy us enough points to treat my boyfriend to a bedroom.


----------



## Amtrakgal (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, you took the words right out of my mouth..........I too missed the last 2 sales and was about to post the same question. How does one track the "buy points" promotion other than signing into the Amtrak Guest Rewards account on a weekly basis?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 23, 2013)

Amtrakgal said:


> Wow, you took the words right out of my mouth..........I too missed the last 2 sales and was about to post the same question. How does one track the "buy points" promotion other than signing into the Amtrak Guest Rewards account on a weekly basis?


I receive e-mails from AGR &, of course, here at AU!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 23, 2013)

Amtrakgal said:


> Wow, you took the words right out of my mouth..........I too missed the last 2 sales and was about to post the same question. How does one track the "buy points" promotion other than signing into the Amtrak Guest Rewards account on a weekly basis?


I've always seen announcements on this forum. I want to say I got an email last time, but I can't be sure. I could be remembering incorrectly.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 23, 2013)

Normally, I would purchase the reservation now to lock it and then switch to points if there's a points sale, but I don't feel like maxing out my credit card. I have to pay tuition. Tuition > train.


----------



## Amtrakgal (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, I guess I need to go and change my email notification settings on the Amtrak guest reward site......I do get emails about special travel promotions but I don't recall receiving any emails about "buy points" promotions......I'll go check it out and make the necessary changes.......thanks.......


----------



## montezume (Jul 24, 2013)

> *Special offer just for you: 50% more points*
> Now you can reach rewards, like free Amtrak® travel, even faster. Buy Amtrak Guest Rewards points between July 15th and July 31st, 2013 and automatically receive a 50% bonus on the number of points purchased.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2013)

It's either targeted, or it doesn't apply to me. (I've already bought the max for 2013!)


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 25, 2013)

It must be targeted. I just logged in and went to the "Buy Points" page, and it's showing the regular prices.


----------



## Lakeshore (Jul 25, 2013)

I just have regular prices as well.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Me, too, just the regular prices.

I bought max points last year but haven't bought any this year.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 27, 2013)

IIRC, we have been seeing the 30% bonus points offer twice per year. This would lead me to believe that the next time it will be offered is this fall.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2013)

I will continue to be patient.


----------



## Amtrakgal (Jul 27, 2013)

I will be sure to keep checking in the fall and I will try not to miss the next one......I need to log in here more often too because ya'll are a wealth of information.....


----------



## spendthriftal (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe that the 30% bonus points sale is going on right now but someone please tell me why $275.00 for 13,000 points is a good buy? That comes out to .021 per point or a bit over 2 cents. They would have to reinstate the 50% bonus for me to consider buying points. The only reason that I can see buying points is for filling in where you are missing some to book a trip. What am I missing here?


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 18, 2013)

spendthriftal said:


> I believe that the 30% bonus points sale is going on right now but someone please tell me why $275.00 for 13,000 points is a good buy? That comes out to .021 per point or a bit over 2 cents. They would have to reinstate the 50% bonus for me to consider buying points. The only reason that I can see buying points is for filling in where you are missing some to book a trip. What am I missing here?


You nailed one of the chief reasons. In our case, a roomette to Albuquerque will cost nearly $600 one way. If I buy 13,000 points, I can use those plus the 2000 points already in my account to get our roomette. I've just saved nearly $325.

Then my boyfriend buys 13,000 for his account, and we save another $450-ish for the return trip, which is higher-bucket than the outbound trip.

Points sales are awesome.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2013)

spendthriftal said:


> I believe that the 30% bonus points sale is going on right now but someone please tell me why $275.00 for 13,000 points is a good buy? That comes out to .021 per point or a bit over 2 cents. They would have to reinstate the 50% bonus for me to consider buying points. The only reason that I can see buying points is for filling in where you are missing some to book a trip. What am I missing here?


Ive done AGR Redemptions where the Point Value was as High as 10 cents a Point which is an Excellent Deal! (Example, 2 Zone AGR Roomette Redemption from AUS-CHI-WAS-MIA for 2 Persons, 19,000 Points (I have the AGR MC so get a 5% Rebate). Full Rail Fare and Roomette for 2 on a Paid Trip= $2275!!!!

Since i use my Card for Everything I can including money I have to spend anyway (ie Rent, Bills, Gas, Food etc.) my Total Cost for this Trip would work out to the $275 that the 13,000 Points Cost which is better than a 8-1 Return! 

Clear????


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 8, 2013)

Based on JimHudson and SarahZ's comments Yes I can understand why points can be a good deal but not on every trip. Here is our most recent redemption.

June 2014 PHL to CHI and CHI to SEA and back.

Price for this 3 zone trip in a bedroom is $4370 according to the AGR clerk. The trip cost 120,000 points.

Now lets do the math.

$4370/120,000= .0364.

If you buy points at 30% bonus you'll get 13,000 for $275.00 or .0211 per point.

Using all purchased points (if it were possible) the trip would cost $2532. Good deal!

Now lets take this years trip on the CL from HFY to CHI and back. The 2 zone trip cost (bedroom both ways) was $780. That's a two zone trip that would cost 80,000 AGR points. At .0211 that comes out to $1692.30 This would also apply on the 1 zone A/T trip. That's a bad deal.

I guess it all depends on the bucket fare, the grade of accommodation desired and the train. I might use points to make up a shortage when booking on an expensive route but have chosen to hold out until that time.


----------



## benjibear (Sep 8, 2013)

The one nice thing about purchasing points, is it is like a savings account. For our trip to NOL, if we didn't have the points, we probably wouldn't be going on the trip. So as long as you get value out of your points that you put in, you are better off.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 8, 2013)

I neglected to mention that purchased points do work out (most of the time) being a good deal on roomettes. In our case we are two reasonably tall people. The wife 6' and me 5'11". Roomettes just don't offer the legroom around the table, so we bite the bullet and opt for the luxurious bedrooms-LOL.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2013)

If I may resurrect this topic........does anybody have an idea when the next 30% match deal might be?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2013)

Usually (and I emphasize usually), they are offered once in the spring and once in the fall. So if the past shows a pattern, I would not expect until next spring sometime.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2013)

Have they already done the second round this year? I haven't gotten an email from AGR. I think the second round last year was around November-December or so.


----------



## fredevad (Nov 14, 2013)

In 2011, the last point sale was in December - I remember because that's the first time I bought points so I could treat my daughter to a CS/EB roomette from Emeryville in the summer that would have been out of our budget to pay outright for (~ $1400 at the time I was looking to book).


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim said:


> Have they already done the second round this year? I haven't gotten an email from AGR. I think the second round last year was around November-December or so.


Yes, they did the second round already. Ended back on September 30th IIRC.

The last 2 years did see a 3rd sale in December. But I have no idea if that will happen again this year or not.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 14, 2013)

I thiiiiink the first round was in February or March, but I could be wrong. I just know we had snow on the ground both times, and I used my tax refund to purchase them (I always get it at the end of February).


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> I just know we had snow on the ground


Snow on the ground - in Michigan? That could be June! :giggle: (The same can be said for RI and much of the US!)


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2013)

I just looked back at my account and I bought mine for this year with the 30% match on 6/27. My brother needs just about 13K to get enough to cover his half of Bros trip 2014. Looking to go in March, so waiting till spring isn't super cool.

Are these targeted at different times? Hoping for at least a small window in the next month..


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm maxed out for the year so, gotta wait until after January 1 for it to matter to me!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> I'm maxed out for the year so, gotta wait until after January 1 for it to matter to me!


I've purchased up to 80,000 points in a single calendar year. You just need to be creative.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2013)

Devil said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm maxed out for the year so, gotta wait until after January 1 for it to matter to me!
> ...


For your own account(s)? :huh: Or for others? :huh: 
If you have more than one AGR account, and it is discovered, AGR will close the account(s) - and remove *ALL* your points in them! And there is *NO* way to get them back either! So if you bought 80,000 points for yourself (unless you're Select Executive), you may have thrown away well over $2,000!


----------



## benjibear (Nov 15, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> I neglected to mention that purchased points do work out (most of the time) being a good deal on roomettes. In our case we are two reasonably tall people. The wife 6' and me 5'11". Roomettes just don't offer the legroom around the table, so we bite the bullet and opt for the luxurious bedrooms-LOL.


The wife and I decided on two roomettes instead of a bedroom.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > FrensicPic said:
> ...


 Weren't you the guy who endlessly bragged about taking absurdly long loophole awards?

I've followed every AGR rule to the letter and never lost a single point over the course of many years now.

Folks like you turned the award map into a game until AGR was forced to crack down on everyone.

Be careful when handing out ethical advice that you don't overreach into expectations beyond your own abilities.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 15, 2013)

I looked at the AGR site a minute ago and it is showing 10%, 20%, and 30%, based on number of points purchased. I already bought 10,000 earlier this year. Dang, I wish they'd let us buy more.


----------



## atm79 (Nov 15, 2013)

Everydaymatters said:


> I looked at the AGR site a minute ago and it is showing 10%, 20%, and 30%, based on number of points purchased. I already bought 10,000 earlier this year. Dang, I wish they'd let us buy more.


Yup - just got the email. Offer through the end of the year.


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't get an email (perhaps because I've maxed out for the year), but after reading the last couple comments just went to website and checked. Sure enough the 30% match is up till 12/31.

Thanks for everyone's replies. With the way this just happened to work out, I guess next I should ask what are my chances of being upgraded to bedroom, having a cute SCA, on time trains, perfect weather, meal choice every night in dining car, and winning a 3 zone bedroom award by random AGR # drawing.

Thanks again!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 15, 2013)

Theoretically with this Bonus you could purchase 23,000 Points in 2 minutes! Just make the Bonus Purchase before midnight and then right after midnight punch back in for 10,000 more. Of course if you are in no hurry then on the other side of midnight hold out until a 30% Bonus comes along in 2014.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Theoretically with this Bonus you could purchase 23,000 Points in 2 minutes! Just make the Bonus Purchase before midnight and then right after midnight punch back in for 10,000 more. Of course if you are in no hurry then on the other side of midnight hold out until a 30% Bonus comes along in 2014.


I wouldn't recommend buying 23,000 points myself since it doesn't open up any new opportunities in and of itself. 10,000 + 3,000 bonus for 2013 plus another 7,000 on January 1st at the standard rate for an even 20,000 would be a more pragmatic purchase in my view.

If 20,000 points is not enough to work with because you need to travel across more than two zones or in a compartment larger than a roomette you're probably better off looking at something like the Chase UR system instead. I've collected nearly a quarter million UR points and they convert to AGR points at a 1:1 ratio.

There's an annual AGR conversion limit per target account but it's high enough that you shouldn't have to worry about it unless you're taking it to extremes. Chase has their own rules about conversions that could cause trouble if you try to sell or trade your points or inadvertently mix points strategies. Otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm maxed out for the year so, gotta wait until after January 1 for it to matter to me!
> ...


 Using sign up bonuses for Chase cards that earn Ultimate Rewards points?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 16, 2013)

Just bought 10K for the wife. That put her over 20K so one-way 1 one BR. Already bought 13K for me which put me over 80K. Ready to do some free travel next year!

Thanks for letting me know about the deal. She doesn't pay attention to Amtrak email.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 16, 2013)

RyanS said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > FrensicPic said:
> ...


No need to purchase signup bonuses, unless I'm misunderstanding you?

I have online and phone access to AGR accounts for family members and a few friends. Which makes sense since none of them want to learn the specifics of using AGR on their own. I simply purchase points as needed for as many accounts as necessary to cover the next year's worth of travel. These accounts happen to be tied to real people who do actually ride Amtrak, although ticket redemptions from any given account may or may not be used by the owner of that account. It's a pretty simple process that leaves me scratching my head whenever people say they've hit the points buying limit. Do they really have no one else to buy points for? Seems to me that even very small families or a small circle of close friends could buy as many points as they'd need for many situations. In those cases where they cannot buy enough points it's probably best to get those points through Chase rather than AGR.

Collecting a huge number of Chase points costs almost nothing so long as you have sufficient liquidity to work with. Although the amounts required to unlock large bonuses can reach thousands of dollars per account it's a simple matter of identifying costs that are unlikely to go away and intentionally paying them well in advance. Most of us will never be rid of several weekly, monthly, and annual bills that will follow us for the rest of our productive life. If you have good credit and you're able to pay those bills well in advance you can unlock hundreds of thousands of loyalty points in the span of a few months for little or no direct cost to you. In the case of a small business it could add up to millions of points over the span of a year. Which is both a blessing and a curse since the easier points are to earn the less they're worth over time.


----------

